# pug cross shih tzu



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey

I was wandering if anyone had or new where to find pics of pug cross shih tzu as adults

i have been on dog breed info but need to find some others ones 

thanks xx


----------



## RacingSnake (Nov 3, 2008)

Google images seems to bring up a few responses...
pug shih tzu - Google Image Search


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks, i cant really see if they are the crosses though as some come up with different breeds. I am sure they are lovely. I am really attached and keen on pugs but I dont like the idea of shedding too much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

do shitzus not moult? or pugs?

having looked at the pics can't say they are my cup of tea.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I heard Shih Tzus do not moult but I could be wrong ... have to do some research 

I love pugs, however I feel sorry for them as they have been bred by man to look the way they do which has affected their health which is not fair. However they would suit my lifestyle and if I bought one from a good breeder I would make sure it had a happy life.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

If it's any help I have a picture of my step sons pup? Sorry I can't be of any more help...


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

yes it would help thank you


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

My friends pug sheds ALOT, ive not heard of this particular cross before.


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow.. looks good.. :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

they look like they vary alot in looks dont they? x


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Any dog is my cup of tea  they look sweet


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

victorianbullylover08 said:


> they look like they vary alot in looks dont they? x


lol, yep they do. sorry to sound nasty little pugtzus but some are cute some are a bit strange looking!

Same with all cross breeds you never know what ya gonna get... look at that vid of Zach and litter mates... some blatently look like Yellow labs, then theres Zach who looks like a rottie lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures of Cookie, my step son's pug x shih tzu.

She was about 9 or 10 weeks when this was taken, she hasn't grown much since then!!!
Hope they're of use!

xxxHannahxxx


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have experience with shih tzu cross pugs and lhasa apso cross pugs and they really do vary from litter to litter, you never know what they will turn out like in the end. Pugs can moult ALOT, but shih tzus don't so again you can't be sure if you will be lucky or not. They generally have a gorgeous temprement though and their funny looks can just make you fall in love with them even more! :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Cookie is really very sweet natured ao far, she's very determined by all accounts but soooo tiny, they had trouble poppy proofing the garden as she was so small she could fit through any tiny little gap!! She is super cute though wouldn't be my first choice, nothing to do with moulting or anything, I just a spaniel person through and through!!
xx


----------

